# Any Honest Kitchen feeders in here?



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm planing on adding a puppy in about a year and I'm trying to do some research into food. I currently feed my shelties the honest kitchen and am hoping you guys can tell me how much you feed your golden. I've heard you have to feed a little more than what the box says so I just wanted to know what to expect. Thanks for any help you can give me. :wavey:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I use THK as a topper several times/week and feed it as an occassional meal. There are varying calorie counts depending on what variety you feed. I would go by that more than what the box recommends. I've always found it way MORE than what I end up feeding.


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

My one Sheltie eats as much as a 90# dog so I was just kind of wondering what an average golden would need. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My adults are older and not terribly active but they've never needed more than around 1000 cals/day. They get 1 cup of Embark per meal when I'm feeding it for a total meal.


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> My adults are older and not terribly active but they've never needed more than around 1000 cals/day. They get 1 cup of Embark per meal when I'm feeding it for a total meal.


Thank you!!! I have a Shelties puppy that gets 1 1/2 cups of thrive. Sheesh. My Shelties are piggies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla doesn't eat THK, but a similar product, Grandma Lucy's. She gets 2/3 cup dry in 1 cup of warm water twice a day. She weighs 65 lbs.


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Tayla doesn't eat THK, but a similar product, Grandma Lucy's. She gets 2/3 cup dry in 1 cup of warm water twice a day. She weighs 65 lbs.


Thanks! I planned on checking them out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Nov 2012 I switched my golden and 2 Corgi's to THK, thrive and Verve respectively. My vet bills up to Nov had been $6K for the year, pancreatitis being the major issue. 

I use it both as main food with some Wysong Optimal for the Golden and Epigen for the Corgi's. The dogs love it. Coats and stools are near perfect. 

Vet bills other than normal shots, $260 in 9 months. Great company to deal with as well.


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

jrr said:


> Nov 2012 I switched my golden and 2 Corgi's to THK, thrive and Verve respectively. My vet bills up to Nov had been $6K for the year, pancreatitis being the major issue.
> 
> I use it both as main food with some Wysong Optimal for the Golden and Epigen for the Corgi's. The dogs love it. Coats and stools are near perfect.
> 
> Vet bills other than normal shots, $260 in 9 months. Great company to deal with as well.


My sheltie is hypothyroid and has pancreatitis. I give him the preference variety with raw meat added. I don't even want to know how much money I spent with him at the vets before switching. Now he just goes for check ups. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Verve has been a godsend for pancreatitis prevention. 8% fat is a good thing but still has all the nutrients required for the Corgis. The Golden is in great shape, coat, weight [70+#] and perfect shape per the vet, need Thrive and its calories.

No symptoms no check up per the vet. We have an emergency supply of Flagyl but have not had to use it in 9 months.


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

jrr said:


> Verve has been a godsend for pancreatitis prevention. 8% fat is a good thing but still has all the nutrients required for the Corgis. The Golden is in great shape, coat, weight [70+#] and perfect shape per the vet, need Thrive and its calories.
> 
> No symptoms no check up per the vet. We have an emergency supply of Flagyl but have not had to use it in 9 months.


I didn't know that about verve. I'll have to check it out. Thanks for the tip. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

